# Aureomycin 4g crumbles



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Algebra was so not my thing.

I want to dose for a 40 lb goat (little project kid-more later). I think I've figured out that I need to give 400mg of the crumbles to her. There is 4 Grams per pound or 4000 mg. The density of the product is 1 teaspoon=0.1 ounce.

What would my dosage of the crumbles be? I think I'm over thinking the whole thing but figure someone on here has done the equation before.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG I think my crayola crayons and I had a breakthrough. I will check later to see if I was wrong.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I come up with a scant 1/2 cup. That extra 2 teaspoons isn't going to hurt though. Aureomycin is very safe and well tolerated.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Arggh... Well it helps if the little spoiled brat actually hated the crumbles so bad math aside, day 1=0. Couldn't hide it in food as she ate around it.

Tomorrow I'm going to dress it in molasses and see if that works. 

@goathiker can you show me the math you used to come to half cup? I'm still doing loops and coming up with a couple different doses. I was reading a dairy goat breeder says give 6 teaspoons for the average 50lb Nigerian somewhere in my internet travels. So now I'm really boggled.

So the background on this little gal. She is cute as a button, nice confirmation and good pedigree with well known local breeders. But she came down with a cough at young age (she is 8 months old now). She was taken to a vet, had an x-ray and started on antibiotics due to diagnosis of Pneumonia. She has gone through several courses of antibiotics with no change in her chronic raspy cough. She has been with several other goats all along who she was raised with and no one else has come down with any respiratory problems including the young kids. So this does not seem to be contagious as it's been plenty of time that one of the other does should of come down with it.

Last antibiotic used was a course of Nuflor. 

So I brought her down to give a shot at trying her with crumbles and seeing if I can clear her up (after reading several articals here the goatspot). And then give her the pasturella vaccine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think 1/2 cup is correct, we use the product and I was thinking it was like 1/4 cup for a 120lb doe. Are you sure you have the density correct. It says 4 ounces per 100 lb goat, so your goat at 40 lbs would be getting a little under 2 ounces of the product. I doubt that is 1/2 a cup, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> I don't think 1/2 cup is correct, we use the product and I was thinking it was like 1/4 cup for a 120lb doe. Are you sure you have the density correct. It says 4 ounces per 100 lb goat, so your goat at 40 lbs would be getting a little under 2 ounces of the product. I doubt that is 1/2 a cup, but I could be wrong.


Yes per the package it stated the density which I copied onto the post. 1 teaspoon =0.1 ounce is written at the bottom of the package (well it says approximate). But we decided to use the law of averages on how many teaspoons in an ounce and came up with close to 6 and then found the breeder web page that stated they used 6 teaspoons for everyone... Thought I had it semi figured out..

And then I think I did my math totally wrong...I need to pull out my gram scale as I think it does ounces and just confirm.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to give 400mgs and there are 4000 mgs per lb. 4000x0.1=400 So you want to give 1/10th of a pound which equals 1.6 ounces. If one teaspoon=0.1 (1/10) of an ounce then you'll need to feed 16 teaspoons to equal 1.6 ounces. 16 teaspoons=5 tablespoons plus a teaspoon.
5 tablespoons=1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons plus the extra teaspoon, leaving only 2 teaspoons to fill the remainder of the 1/2 cup.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're not sure about decimal points 0.1x 6=0.6 0.1x16=1.6


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

goathiker said:


> If you want to give 400mgs and there are 4000 mgs per lb. 4000x0.1=400 So you want to give 1/10th of a pound which equals 1.6 ounces. If one teaspoon=0.1 (1/10) of an ounce then you'll need to feed 16 teaspoons to equal 1.6 ounces. 16 teaspoons=5 tablespoons plus a teaspoon.
> 5 tablespoons=1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons plus the extra teaspoon, leaving only 2 teaspoons to fill the remainder of the 1/2 cup.


See that is what my crayola computer needed! Some one to spell out the formula!

Thank you!
If I thought trying to get 6 teaspoons down her was hard, wait till I try a half cup... aye aye aye...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Or you could just shove 2 ccs. of Biomycin down her throat and call it good since it's the same thing. I don't get what oral Tetracycline is going to do that the injectable fancier forms of it hasn't. Have you tried Benedryl for allergies, Dimatap or Robatusin G for congestion, Ivomec plus for Thread Worm?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> See that is what my crayola computer needed! Some one to spell out the formula!
> 
> Thank you!
> If I thought trying to get 6 teaspoons down her was hard, wait till I try a half cup... aye aye aye...


we feed ours, mixed in the grain. They fight over it. I have never had one that wouldn't eat it. If I had to force feed it, I would buy powdered tetracyclene and mix that and give it orally, or gave an injectable oxy-tetracyclene.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Or you could just shove 2 ccs. of Biomycin down her throat and call it good since it's the same thing. I don't get what oral Tetracycline is going to do that the injectable fancier forms of it hasn't. Have you tried Benedryl for allergies, Dimatap or Robatusin G for congestion, Ivomec plus for Thread Worm?


I just got her down here 6 days ago. Breeder friend selling for another friend.

So this little gal has been through several different treatments, and after she came to the farm I picked her up at she had been given a treatment with Nulfor(sp?).

I almost tried Benedryl because as soon as I got her here she cleared up. I started thinking maybe more molds up north from damper weather.. And it might still be as our rain hit and she started wheezing and hacking again. So it is on list to try as well.

I wanted to try the crumbles as a top dress thinking it would be easy to feed her as she is a bottle baby and super food driven (till you put these crumbles in front of her).. Figure I would keep her on it for a long term dosing and try to clear it up.

I'm looking at a couple of other products as well so will see. She is the sweetest little thing and very nice confirmation. I would love to see her not acting like a 30 year smoker.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Benedryl and the aureomycin aren't going to inter-react you can do those together. I just give a dose for a child of the same weight. A 40lb doeling would get a dose for a 4 year old child of the childrens liquid.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

goathiker said:


> The Benedryl and the aureomycin aren't going to inter-react you can do those together. I just give a dose for a child of the same weight. A 40lb doeling would get a dose for a 4 year old child of the childrens liquid.


Do goats get the same reaction dogs do to the liquid? I usually just push a caplet down then to keep the drooling from happening. 25 mg of Benedryl really is a standard dose for any smaller size (or pretty much all I gave unless they were really small babies as a Paramedic) creature.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, I've never had any excessive drooling from the goats. A tablet is fine too. Some poeple are afraid of high doses but, I'm not. I really like the paper sheets that disolve in the mouth, easy easy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try the Benedryl to rule out or confirm allergies before you give her more meds. 
What all has been tried other then the Nuflor? What does of it was given?
Is the cough often, dry, when she runs, hacky, wet?


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I would try the Benedryl to rule out or confirm allergies before you give her more meds.
> What all has been tried other then the Nuflor? What does of it was given?
> Is the cough often, dry, when she runs, hacky, wet?


Freedom,

Hard to get the details from first owners as a separation forced sale of herd. I know she was vet treated, and that no spread happened to the rest of the herd.

I will have to find out the dosage of Nuflor from who I got her from. Who was acting as an intermediary. She is pretty up to date and sure she would of given the correct dosage and amount.

Cough/wheezy/wet/dry, at rest or when playing. She has no fever (I think she would of been dead by now if she did as I took it that this is a chronic case since young kid), is super active, has no loss of appetite, and other then sounding like a chronic smoker she is a normal 8 month old goat who comes into heat like a freight train!

I will hit her with a Benedryl tomorrow as I want to watch her after dosage and tonight is rainy and wet. Basically she is a clean slate still as I didn't take anything to make the crumbles more appealing so she didn't eat any. Was going to start again tonight but think I will try the benedryl first. I highly doubt it hasn't been tried before as they were seeking advice from breeders and Vets, but just in case the easy thing is the answer I will give it a shot.


----------

